# Dos Version?



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

How can i see which version of dos
is on my PC ?

John


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

______________________________________________
Well...

If all else fails, you can load command.com into a
hex editor and do a search for "dos version". The
version will show up on the second find or so...

Don't edit the file though. 

Cheers, Mac


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

At the DOS prompt, type VER and hit enter.


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

______________________________________________
"VER" only shows Windows info in Win95B... 

Cheers, Mac


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

Sorry, Mac. Since John posted in this category, I assumed he was just running plain ol' DOS. You're right...if it's the DOS included with Win 9x, all VER will get you is the Windows version.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi brushmaster1,
I tried ver already, cos i thought it should say the
dos version. I also re started in Dos mode, just to
ask it what version of dos it was running with ver,
but it still thinks it is in Windows even after re
starting in dos mode. So all it tells me is Win 98se.
I thought this was the right place for a dos question
does Win only need dos to load up, or does it need it
when its running?

Hi Mac,
That sounds good. I'd like to do that. Unfortunately
i have no experience with hex editors. I have a
program called 'Resource Hacker' which i think is a
hex editor, but i don't really know if it is or not.

Perhaps you could 'walk' me through this? 

Regards, John


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

_______________________________________________
Hiya John, 

Resource Hacker will NOT load the command.com file,
but there are numerous free hex editors on the web
(I mostly use a DOS version of "hiew").

Just go to google.com (or whatever), and search for
"hex editor" (use the quotes), and get one that ya
like.  

If ya have any problems, I think ya have my email... 

Cheers, Mac


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Here's one I just downloaded that seems pretty cool:

http://www.chmaas.handshake.de/delphi/freeware/xvi32/xvi32.htm

Cheers, Mac


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Mac,

Yes, i looked for one.
I found that 'resource hacker is not one.
I found "XVI 32" and downloaded it.
It seems straight forward enough,
but i dont know any assembly instructions,
unless they're similar to the Z80 set,
i used to play with a long, long time ago.

your second post has just come in.
curiously, thats the same one.

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

This is an extract from the command.com on my HD
i take it this means the dos on my PC is DOS 7
but i thought the icon for 7 had a 7 on it?
mine doesn't.








Can i add files to this version from 6.2(2) which
i have the full set on floppies?
i want to use 'interlnk'
and its not included in the set on my PC.


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

_______________________________________________
Hey John, 

Your DOS version appears to be the same as mine.
I still use my old DOS 6.20 utilities (including interlnk
and intersvr), but I kept FAT16s so things would be
compatible...

You prolly have FAT32, and I don't know if the 16-bit
DOS utilities will work or not.

I'm sure someone here can tell ya if they'll work, or
ya can just try 'em... 

Cheers, Mac


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

______________________________________________
BTW John, ya do have DOS 7... 

Cheers, Mac


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Cheers Mac,

So, what i have in mind, is to include
the Intersvr and Interlnk in the DOS 7
set on my PC, hopefully it will run OK.
I think the Dos 7 on my PC is just the
minimum for 98se to run. Probably from
a bootdisk.

I have them on a 3-floppy set of DOS 6.2
hope they will run in DOS 7.

Does that sound reasonable to you?

John


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

_____________________________________________
Just don't overwrite any of your DOS 7 utilites
with the DOS 6x ones, some of them will have
the same name. And especially don't use the
DOS 6x command.com...  

Cheers, Mac


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Okay.

I cant even find any of the D7 utilites,
on the HD,
but i know debug is there cos ive used it.
i just dont know where it is.

i suppose i could use find and see where it is,
i always thought the DOS was straight on the C drive.

but i think this lot are in the Windows folder.
thats where command.com is anyway.

seems a bit screwy to me.

John


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

______________________________________________
Your DOS 7 stuff will be in:

* C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND*

Windows 9x didn't want ya to know it still
used DOS... 

Cheers, Mac


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

yes, i had a look, thats where they are alright.
So i'll put interlnk and intersvr in there too.
i hope they will work ok under dos 7

John


----------

